# Too early to get Hurricane Willa stories?



## Orfin (Sep 26, 2016)

I just got the news about the Hurricane landfall between Mazatlan and Puerto Vallarta.
So it is probably already on land doing its damage.
Maybe thats why no one posting stories about it here. ?

I don’t come down until mid November.. Still doing my summer destination up in the cool Andes hills of south America.

Hoping there is still a quiet little beach town left for me to come to next month, even if i have to join in with work to help restore the town.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Orfin said:


> I just got the news about the Hurricane landfall between Mazatlan and Puerto Vallarta.
> So it is probably already on land doing its damage.
> Maybe thats why no one posting stories about it here. ?
> 
> ...



https://www.eluniversal.com.mx/estados/desalojan-turistas-en-puerto-vallarta-por-willa


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Orfin said:


> I just got the news about the Hurricane landfall between Mazatlan and Puerto Vallarta.
> So it is probably already on land doing its damage.
> Maybe thats why no one posting stories about it here. ?
> 
> ...


It'll likely be good in another 3 weeks. On the coast of Colima, Willa looped around us and hit Nayarit. A lot of wind and rainfall here, but nothing tragic. And Vicente looks to have pooped out. Some folks in southern Sinaloa are in shelters, but geography fortunately limits the duration and damage of a hurricane. They hit the mountains on the other side of a narrow coastal plain and quickly dissipate. 
Wow, the cool Andes hills? Makes me jealous after sweating through most of the summer in the lowlands sauna here. Gotta try it sometime.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> Orfin said:
> 
> 
> > I just got the news about the Hurricane landfall between Mazatlan and Puerto Vallarta.
> ...


Isn't that just great. We are going to a boda on Thurs. in Puerto Vallarta until Monday for one of my wife's nephews. There will be about 60 of us from SLP. 45 of us rented a bus.


----------



## JRinPV (Jul 2, 2012)

In Puerto Vallarta.
We had a bit of rain and some big waves yesterday. Now dead calm and the sun is out, a few wispy clouds.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

JRinPV said:


> In Puerto Vallarta.
> We had a bit of rain and some big waves yesterday. Now dead calm and the sun is out, a few wispy clouds.


Thanks for the info.. I will be at the Sea Monkey Bar on Fri. afternoon around 4 if you want to meet up. Alan


----------



## Orfin (Sep 26, 2016)

Still not seeing any youtube or google info on what the Nayarit aftermath is.

Nayarit just so happens to be my destination next month. 

Technically, Nayarit begins after the PVR airport when you cross the river towards Nuevo Vallarta north of PVR.
And no real coastal towns in Nayarit when you head north of San Blas. Nothing but crocodile infested coastal swamps until Sinaloa.

Bucerias is Nayarit, and i already got info from a friend there who said they just got heaps of rain and no serious damaging winds. 

No aftermath info on Guyabitos or as far north as San Blas.

My first major stop is always Mazatlan. I guess i could make stops in every worthwhile coastal town along the way. A stop in San Blas, Guyabitos and all the rest along the way to PVR.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I couldn't make the quote work, but the online Mexico News Daily has some information and photos regarding that Willa damage in Nayarit in the latest edition.
mexiconewsdaily.com


----------



## Orfin (Sep 26, 2016)

lagoloo said:


> I couldn't make the quote work, but the online Mexico News Daily has some information and photos regarding that Willa damage in Nayarit in the latest edition.
> mexiconewsdaily.com


Was able to make the quote work well enough to say THANKS for the link. 
Will have a look at the news in there.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Orfin said:


> Was able to make the quote work well enough to say THANKS for the link.
> Will have a look at the news in there.


It's well worth getting that news regularly.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Orfin said:


> Still not seeing any youtube or google info on what the Nayarit aftermath is.
> 
> Nayarit just so happens to be my destination next month.
> 
> ...


I saw on the news that Willa pounded Teacapán, a neat little fishing/shrimping village at the southern peninsular tip of Sinaloa, surrounded by Nayarit on three sides. Its only land access is via a fairly rugged cul-de-sac 40kms from Escuinapa.


----------



## Orfin (Sep 26, 2016)

Was able to get word online from someone who is from San Blas. 
So that info added to the person’s in Bucerias, covers a wide swath of coastal Nayarit.

They both report no disaster in either place. Just lots of rain and winds.

Seems the places reported in the news were the worst damage and they seem to be inland rather than at shore line where the hurricane first made land fall.
Tuxpan was deep flooding and is inland. Nayarit and north of San Blas.
Also seems like mostly flooding damage rather than high wind damage.

I would guess that the moutain slopes cooled the system and condensed a lot more rain out of the storm, and all that means more water raining down with the hill slopes to give it flow momentum that can easily pile up in narrow channels and make flooding in towns lined up along where those narrow channels lead to. 
Narrow channels that are usually rivers that many a town originates along for the easy water source.

Looking at google maps, Rio San Pedro is the river for Tuxpan and the town is built on both sides of it. You can see clearly on the map that just upstream of the town, the land scape is scared with the river over running its banks across a wide swath of landscape that is much bigger than the town. And then lots of farm land around the town with the uniform crop patterns but the crop patterns nearest the town are a bit distorted by the scared ground they are planted into.

All of it is scarring from a regualr history of that river pouring out in a major way across the area that Tuxpan sits in. 
The scaring is so pronounces and obviously river over flow marks, that it has to be serious flood events.
The the youtube videos of the flooding in Tuxpan days ago, shows the town under water at regular street level with the water coming up to the height of the top of doors.
Other areas, the flow force was running through the streets waist deep and like a powerful torrent that could sweep away a full size city bus. 

Teacapan footage in Sinaloa/Nayarit border area, shows high winds and rain but no flooding. 

Tuxpan’s Rio San Pedro runs a long way channeling water from the mountian right in the area the hurricane would dissipate into and dump most of its moisture into. 
At cooler altitudes to condense even more eater out of the storm. 

Tuxpan is in a fast water flood plain and the land is scarred with evidence of it on a scale much bigger than the town itself.


----------



## DebInFL (Dec 1, 2016)

How did Lo de Marcos fare? I'm heading there in a few months.


----------

